# English ppl living in alykes!!??!!



## lkin4btrlyf (Nov 15, 2009)

hello ppl you may have viewed or commented on some previous posts thankyou very much if you have done so ... However a few things have changed since the new year =( i am no longer with my partner out there (his choice) however i dont want this to ruin my chances of a better life out there ... As it was the place i fell in love with before him ... I do know though that it wil alot more dificult without his support... I think one of my priorities now is to make friends out there... Obviously i have a few based on the relationship e.g his friends and family however i dont want to depend solely on these people as our history is based on something that no longer exists =( right now i think i would be eternaly greatfull for any help encouragement or just a step in the right direction from people who have experienced the move or experiencing it at the moment 

Thankyou in anticipation


----------



## cpfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

lkin4btrlyf said:


> hello ppl you may have viewed or commented on some previous posts thankyou very much if you have done so ... However a few things have changed since the new year =( i am no longer with my partner out there (his choice) however i dont want this to ruin my chances of a better life out there ... As it was the place i fell in love with before him ... I do know though that it wil alot more dificult without his support... I think one of my priorities now is to make friends out there... Obviously i have a few based on the relationship e.g his friends and family however i dont want to depend solely on these people as our history is based on something that no longer exists =( right now i think i would be eternaly greatfull for any help encouragement or just a step in the right direction from people who have experienced the move or experiencing it at the moment
> 
> Thankyou in anticipation


Hi,,,are you talking about zante? If so yes loads of brits and other x-pats live all year round although work begins for most in april-may. Are you searching for work??


----------



## lkin4btrlyf (Nov 15, 2009)

yes zante i havent actualy moved out there however eventualy i wil be looking for a job out there hopefully teaching english but anything would do aslong as i could arange childcare.. From this thread i was hoping to meet people who live out there so i feel more comfortable any information on jobs, schools, renting a place, work permits anything would be greatly apreciated x thanks for the reply


----------

